# Great night at Obedience Class!!!



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson's performance in classes has been rather...schizoid up to this point. On the one hand, he knows all his commands very well. On the other hand, he's still a puppy, and lacks the focus that our last trainer wanted to see before moving on. So, we signed up for beginner obedience...again. However, there were two things different this time. We had a new instructor, and Wilson is 2 months older (9 months vs 7 months).

Last night was the first class. When we walked in there, he was so excited, he immediately jumped up on the lady who's the president of the club. Then, when the instructor handed me my name tag, he levitated straight up in the air and grabbed it out of her hand! I could see that "here's the wild child in the class" look in her eye. I just about turned around and walked out right then. I'm so glad I stayed! As soon as we got in the ring, Wilson settled down. He did everything perfectly. It was a joy to work with him.

When the class was over, the instructor came over and asked why I was in the class, and told me there was nothing she was going to teach that Wilson didn't already know...well. She went over and talked to the lady in charge, and they decided to move him to the advanced class. And to think, and hour before I was thinking that we were going to be Beginner Obedience drop outs!

This new instructor did tell me that she thought the key to Wilson was exercise... that if he was tired enough to concentrate, he could do anything. So, as long as the weather and my knees hold out, we'll be taking some _long_ walks in this beautiful spring weather.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I laughed over "he levitated straight up in the air"  In beginning obedience class, Augie jumped right up on a table where there was a container of treats. It was the smoothest move I ever saw LOL Unfortunately, the trainer was none too pleased--but I did go home and tell my husband, "Guess what Augie can do???" 

Anyway, congrats to Wilson, another brilliant golden!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations and what a great way to tell the story! You have a gift of journalism and a talented golden!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats! I've got a 11 month old golden pup who has done his fair share of testing me while in obedience class. He know everything he's supposed to do & heels like a trial champion ... it is just those moments when he chooses not to cooperate ... LOL, some days are better than others.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Update.

One of the instructors called last night and asked if Wilson would like to join the CGC class. Oh, boy! Would we! And I was starting to despair of him ever getting out of beginner obedience.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yay Wilson!!! He'll hammer that CGC! It sure is nice for those instructors to recognize his progress. You and Wilson are doing great things!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> Update.
> 
> One of the instructors called last night and asked if Wilson would like to join the CGC class. Oh, boy! Would we! And I was starting to despair of him ever getting out of beginner obedience.



Congrats!! I know CGC is Canine Good Citizen, but what does it involve?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey, I am curious about who your instructors are. We've worked with rescue groups and shelters in north Georgia, and I sure would appreciate knowing some good instructors in that area to recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

In our second level obedience (Bailey is in it now) we are working on CGC. Here is a link:

AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program Sponsored by K9 Advantix®


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Congrats!! I know CGC is Canine Good Citizen, but what does it involve?


It's a rather dreary class, in my opinion, that prepares you and your dog for the CGC test. If you've acheved basic obedience, I'd think that CGC class would be similar to an intermediate or advanced obedience class. I found CGC class to be a grind, mainly because it was so oriented toward that test. It was drill after drill after drill. 

But after eight weeks of that sort of work, we were beyond ready for the test. The test was a non-event, really. 

Maybe the CGC class doesn't have to be the way it was for me. I guess the instructors have a lot to do with it. Our instructor was like a drill sargeant!

Here is a list of things your dog has to do to pass the test:

AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program Sponsored by K9 Advantix® - Training/Testing

Augie could probably pass it right now!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I was told if your dog passes it before they are a year old, you should pass it again later when they are adults.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Congratulations!! Sounds like Wilson is going to be a great obedience dog!! Before you know it-you'll both be competing.


----------



## reddoglady (Feb 20, 2006)

good for you -- Hanna and I will be starting the CGC class on March 12 -- we did puppy obedience and she graduated in October -- she is now 11 months old and does pretty well with commands except for come which we are trying to work on -- she still gets pretty distracted so hopefully this class will help -- I would love for her to become a therapy dog -- we'll see -- good luck in your CGC class --


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> I was told if your dog passes it before they are a year old, you should pass it again later when they are adults.


That is good advice. It wouldn't hurt for my two to have a little refresher test!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program Sponsored by K9 Advantix® - Training/Testing
> 
> Augie could probably pass it right now!



Hey, thanks for that! Augie is finishing up intermediate obedience class right now and can do all those things. Next week he starts another intermediate class at a better training place, so after that he should be all set to take the test.

Now... what does it mean? What is passing the CGC test good for? Therapy work?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yes, some therapy programs require CGC, and some people use it as a springboard for further obedience work. It's also nice to have when you're looking for a dog-friendly hotel or vacation rental house. 

I think you should go for it!!!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Yes, some therapy programs require CGC, and some people use it as a springboard for further obedience work. It's also nice to have when you're looking for a dog-friendly hotel or vacation rental house.
> 
> I think you should go for it!!!


I'm sure I will! I want to do as much as I can with Augie. Maybe even show him if I can get him evaluated and see if he has the right form for it.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Of course Augie has the right form!  He is a STAR! And the CGC would be a good thing to have. You don't have to take the class in order to take the test. Usually, you can take the test for a nominal fee, like $10.


----------

